# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  hi

## martindwilson

my name is martin and i am a miserable cantankerous git!

----------


## abousetta

Hi Martin... you are among friends here  :Wink:

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## DonkeyOte

arlu1201, seriously ?

----------


## arlu1201

We accept everyone here, dont we ???

----------


## abousetta

arlu1201, I think a couple of the banned members would disagree  :Wink:

----------


## DonkeyOte

I don't think anyone with 10635 posts to their name could be classed as a new member.

----------


## MarvinP

@ Martin,

Repentance?

I was sure you would be directed to the rules page for not making your Off Topic question clear.

----------


## fakhrur

Hi... Thanks a lot for Formula

----------

